# Craftsman 16 hp... grease fitting f/spindle



## Wingdo (Oct 5, 2002)

Can anyone tell me where/if the spindles on Sears mowers have grease fittings and possibly where they should be located? I must be getting really old because I can't locate them and it is beginning to hurt just looking!


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

the fittings on my 48 inch deck are on the top of the spindle shaft


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Our Cub Cadet has grease fittings for the spindles. 

A year or so after we bought the mower, one of the spindle bearings disintegrated which caused damage to the sprindle housing and pulley sheave. When I took the spindle apart, there was not one bit of grease in the spindle. I brought it to the dealer where I bought it and tried to make an arguement that it was the manufacturer's fault that the spindle went because it was never greased at the factory. I was told that the spindles do not need grease - even tho they have grease fittings - because the sealed bearings are permanently lubricated.

I believe Sears and Cub Cadet are made by the same company (MTD).


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Well----in also reading the title of the thread; Craftsman 16 hp... grease fitting f/spindle, I would assume the poster is asking about the front wheel spindles.

Not everyone is on the same page with abbreviations so one sometimes needs to spell things out fully. 

So the question remains, front wheel spindles or the deck quills?

From another forum and what I was thinking about front wheel spindles: The grease zerk on the backside of the wheel lube's the whole spindle. 

Quill zerk shown here: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/RIDING-LAWN-MOWER-DECK-BLADE-SPINDLE-QUILL-SEARS-MTD-/350464756468


----------



## Wingdo (Oct 5, 2002)

It is in fact the deck spindles at issue.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

my folks have a Craftsman and it does not have grease fittings on the deck spindles. Most don't anymore.


----------



## Deep Woods (Jun 12, 2011)

Cabin Fever said:


> I believe Sears and Cub Cadet are made by the same company (MTD).


FYI...Craftsman/Sears is manufactured by AYP. Sears does not make anything, all of their products are sub-contract and name-branded for them.

MTD bought Cub Cadet in 1981 from International Harvester, Cub Cadet is now manufactured by Modern Tool & Die, as is Yardman, Whites, Yard Machine, and numerous other popular brands of lawn equipment.



If you let me know the model number of your unit then I can tell you specifically if it has grease fittings or not.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Just as an aside an awful lot of things that should have grease fittings don't anymore.
My manure spreader uses 4 12,000 lb, 8 bolt spindles with used front dump truck tires on the wheels. The original 4 all had grease fittings. The replacements, no matter if they're from the manufacturer or aftermarket, don't. So I have to drill and tap them and put my own in.


----------



## Deep Woods (Jun 12, 2011)

Cabin Fever said:


> I believe Sears and Cub Cadet are made by the same company (MTD).


Craftsman/Sears is manufactured by AYP.

Cub Cadet is manufactured by Modern Tool & Die, CC was purchased by MTD in 1981 from International Harvester.


If you will post the model # of your unit I can definitely tell you whether it has grease fittings or not.


----------



## travis91 (Jul 26, 2005)

the new sears mowers are now made by Briggs & Stratton Power Products the same company to make snapper


----------



## Deep Woods (Jun 12, 2011)

travis91 said:


> the new sears mowers are now made by Briggs & Stratton Power Products the same company to make snapper


Thanks for the reminder...I remember reading that somewhere now that you mention it. Sorry for the mis-info. :smack


----------



## Wingdo (Oct 5, 2002)

Picture this: An old fat boy, with problems with his back/legs and right arm, gets down on the ground searching for the lost grease fitting (that never was there to start with). He rolls, grumbles, mumbles while looking/feeling, because this hurts, and finally lets out a string of sweet-talk that would blush a sailor! Finally sure he has everything all figured out, he rolls into a better position to begin trying to get up when this sweet little voice (5 year old granddaughter) says, "Grandpa, what's a $*^ of a &%*&)?"... and asks it right in front of grandma who was just walking up to our short conversation.

Not much more to say, other than "No, this particular model of Craftsman does not have grease fittings on the deck spindles."


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2011)

The grease fittings on mine are underneath the deck above the blades . Really hard to see & get to . Especially if there's grass packed up under there .


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

Interesting side commentary on the sealed bearing and no zerk fittings. We have a zero turn JD 52" mower at work. Dealer was going over the fine points of the machine when he delivered it and I asked him where the grease fittings were located. He advised me that all the bearings were sealed but that JD had a tough time selling the units to old timers who felt like they wouldn't last without being greased. Solution- they installed "blind" grease fittings that serve no purpose other than making you feel better. Result- Sales shot up overnight.....


----------

